# 4 pines pale ale recipe AG



## scooterism (1/2/18)

I've done a search here and found one, but it is a cube hop and wot not..

So I'm just hoping that someone has an all grain & chill single batch type of recipe.

Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/18)

To convert the recipe for you system, change the cube hops to last 10 mins of boil and adjust bitterness to desired level. Should give you a ball park version to trial again in the future.


----------



## Coodgee (19/2/18)

I have been sizing up the following recipe which is inspired somewhat by the 4 pines pale ale. Mostly in terms of the significant malt character that it has. I haven't tried to match the hops which are clearly labelled on the bottle; I just happen to have chinook and citra handy. I would be quite interested in what people think of this sort of malt bill in a pale ale. 


Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 14.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.20 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 83.2 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 7.9 % 
0.25 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 5 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (150.0 EBC) Grain 6 4.0 % 
10.00 g Chinook [11.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 12.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Chinook [11.80 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 15.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 10 - 
40.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 40.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
80.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.17 l of water and heat to 67.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------

